# My Chariot...In Progress



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*My Chariot...In Progress.....*

Hi Guys.

Just wanted to show you the current state of my Moebius Chariot.

First let me say, Moebius did it again!:thumbsup::thumbsup:This kit is a beaut!!

Again my model is not complete yet, just wanted to share these pics.







More to come.........

BP


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks great BP!

I love that table - it looks like the chariot's floating across the water in the pilot. Oops, I already made that sort of comment for your photos of the Seaview ;-)


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Uh,what color orange did u use? I cant seem to find that color where I live.LOL.Great Job!!Hey were'nt those movies I sent you great!alexander


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Dumb question.. is there luggage included for the top luggage rack? I recall seeing some in an episode...

The Chariot does look very empty without some crew in it...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes, there is luggage. Looks good BP, did you use Bare Metal foil?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

F91 said:


> Yes, there is luggage. Looks good BP, did you use Bare Metal foil?


 

Thank you gentlemen..

Yes there is Luggage included with the kit, However I may come up with my own, Just personal..

Yes indded I did use Bare Metal Foil. In my opinion, The BEST way of trimming The Chariot correctly. I also painted the inside Beams Orange..

BP


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Nice job so far :thumbsup:

How did you do the foil thing? Cause it looks great. It's the only thing I'm dreading when mine turns up as to how I'll be doing all the canopy work...:freak:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

BMF is not too difficult to use...Just use a Very SHARP knife (either a fresh #11 blade or fresh scalpel blade) and cut narrow strips of foil (at least 3 times the width of the raised detail you're covering. Carefully peel the strips from the backer - apply to the model with excess material on both sides of the raised ribs and rub the foil down to the surface of the model - I use a Q-tip, a piece of Balsa wood and toothpicks to get it rubbed down tight.
Once you've burnished the foil over the raised detail use your SHARP knife to trim the excess foil off both sides of the raised detail.
It's a tedious process on something like Chariot but it looks great when you're done.

Dave


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes Gentlemen, the Bare Metal Foill Method IS THE WAY TO GO on the Trim of the Chariot.

Like Dave said, the key is to take your time, Have a brand new X-Acto Blade and start. I cut the strips slightly larger (both width and height wise) than the actual trim. Then carefully Cut it in with my Blade.
It may seem like it takes forever, but before you know it, it's done and looks great:thumbsup:.

I used the Ultra Bright Chrome on mine.

BP


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

You talking about regular hosehold foil?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Not household aluminum foil SEE : Bare Metal Foil - at - http://www.bare-metal.com

Dave


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Very nice detail indeed. I hope looks a fraction as good as yours. So are you going to add a motor and remote control? Is it even possible.?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

j2man said:


> Very nice detail indeed. I hope looks a fraction as good as yours. So are you going to add a motor and remote control? Is it even possible.?


 
SURE it's Possible!!!!!!!!

However Not at this time. What's cool is the tred section unscrews so, I can Access it any time:thumbsup:

....More Pics to come


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

OK ..

Here you go Gentlemen.

My "still in progress" Moebius Chariot.

Enjoy......


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

PM Moderator said:


> Not household aluminum foil SEE : Bare Metal Foil - at - http://www.bare-metal.com
> 
> Dave


Thanks. I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

j2man said:


> Very nice detail indeed. I hope looks a fraction as good as yours. So are you going to add a motor and remote control? Is it even possible.?


http://www.lostintoys.com/museum/scrchar.html


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I have that Kyosho Blizzard DX. I don't think that this chariot will be in the right scale for that. It's pretty good size. I may get ideas on how to scale it down though.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> Not household aluminum foil SEE : Bare Metal Foil - at - http://www.bare-metal.com
> 
> Dave



I just googled it and it's even available here in Australia too... :thumbsup:

thanks for the heads up on it.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man you did a great job on this thing! I wish mine would show up soon from TVCultman! I wonder what's takin' so long?!!!!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Waiting for mine from TVCultman as well. However, his web site states the Chariot finally arrived and he will be shipping this week.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Opus Penguin said:


> Waiting for mine from TVCultman as well. However, his web site states the Chariot finally arrived and he will be shipping this week.


And I must be patient for atleast 3 more weeks :drunk:before mine arrives... Then...:hat:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Thanks. I've never heard of it before.


Just an example or two of what you can do with BMF:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/icky1.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/squaw1.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/f104333.html

Those are my first, and so far only, attempts with it.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Seems like a nightmare to use, but I would guess on the Chariot it wouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Opus Penguin said:


> Seems like a nightmare to use, but I would guess on the Chariot it wouldn't be too difficult.


 
Patience.....Just a little Patience(and possibly a shot of Scotch:drunk


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More Progress Shots.........

I have Scratch -Built Luggage For the Top Rack. Also the Silver Strapes to secure them.

I like the Kit provided Part, But wanted to make it look more like the Real Chariot/Miniature.....Again this Kit is still in Progress,as I need to clean up some things here and there...







...Up Next..

Working Bubble Roof Hatch
Lights!!!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> Just an example or two of what you can do with BMF:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/icky1.html
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/squaw1.html
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/f104333.html
> ...


Impressive. You have any real space models? Does that stuff come in gold?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Bare Metal coomes in 
Bright Chrome
Brushed aluminum
Copper
Gold 
and black


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

BP,
Superior work on the luggage! If I could cast anything new for this kit (after a crew) it would be just the type of luggage you made there.

I think the next area to work on would be replacement curtains. Something in foil (like your chrome /mylar blanket) that isn't nearly as "thick" as the stock parts

Excellent work, I can't wait to see what you do next!


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> SURE it's Possible!!!!!!!!
> 
> However Not at this time. What's cool is the tred section unscrews so, I can Access it any time:thumbsup:
> 
> ....More Pics to come


BP,

Just out of curiosity, any idea where to get the gear-train, motors, etc. for motorizing the Chariot.

I was thinking of using a 1/24 tank setup, but I don't think there's enough room in the lower hull. I've been looking for a smaller gear-train, but haven't found one yet.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There really isnt much/any room for gears, etc. I have a 1/24 Panther and the axle is about 6 inches wide and the gear box about 4" x 4" x 2" high

The chariot has no empty room like the hollow hull of a tank. The main hull part is one piece... the bottom is the bottom of the chariot and the flip side (mold pin marks and all) is the interior. The box where the axles fit on the bottom is about 1" x 1" x 5" Thats it...

I have some gear boxes from cheap Zhengdefu and Mini Hobby 1/48 scale tanks, and they are still much larger or wider than the area in the chariot.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> Bare Metal coomes in
> Bright Chrome
> Brushed aluminum
> Copper
> ...


I have used the Aluminum and Chrome. The Chrome is really nice stuff... the Aluminum is quite different in texture and finish. I don't care for the Aluminum too much. I would prefer to paint the Chrome sheet.

BMF is great behind clear lights to represent the reflector behind a bulb or lens.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> There really isnt much/any room for gears, etc. I have a 1/24 Panther and the axle is about 6 inches wide and the gear box about 4" x 4" x 2" high


Well ... fiddle-crud ... 

I wonder if a 1/48 Tamiya or Hasagawa tank train would work? I remember I built one years ago (in High School) and as well as I remember the gear-train wasn't much bigger than the area in the lower hull of the Chariot. The drawback that I remamber was that the tank wasn't R/C. It was a drive-by-wire.

If anyone comes up with a way to add a motor the Chariot, I'd really be interested.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> BP,
> Superior work on the luggage! If I could cast anything new for this kit (after a crew) it would be just the type of luggage you made there.
> 
> I think the next area to work on would be replacement curtains. Something in foil (like your chrome /mylar blanket) that isn't nearly as "thick" as the stock parts
> ...


Why thank you kind Sir:thumbsup:

Yes, Making replacement curtains is on my list as well.

I am also looking forward to the Upcomming Figure Kits!!


BP


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

For the curtains use a thin chrome mylar, like a bit of space blanket.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Making this thing motorized seems to be moot... the kit tracks are aparently tight enought that they aren't going to budge. Motorized kits need very loose tracks becuase the motors dont have a lot of torque.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

My Chariot rolls with very little resistance , ie: the tracks aren't very tight.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats good to hear. One of the build ups showed the tracks as being so tight they deformed in the middle.

On the other hand, there is just no room for a motor, gear box and two C cell batteries.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I have an old Tamiya tank kit with a small gearbox. The battery box calls for 2 AA batteries. I also believe you can purchase the robot kit. It looks very similiar to the old tank track kit I have.........My kit should arrive today or tomorrow! I let everyone know if it works. I'm pretty sure I still have the box to the tank kit. I know when I got mine it had a wood base that you mount everything on. The new ones have a plastic base...


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Making this thing motorized seems to be moot... the kit tracks are aparently tight enought that they aren't going to budge. Motorized kits need very loose tracks becuase the motors dont have a lot of torque.


I've had the same problem on some tank kits ... just filed the hole along the horizontal axis until the the tracks moved smoothly ...


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

j2man said:


> I have an old Tamiya tank kit with a small gearbox. The battery box calls for 2 AA batteries. I also believe you can purchase the robot kit. It looks very similiar to the old tank track kit I have.........My kit should arrive today or tomorrow! I let everyone know if it works. I'm pretty sure I still have the box to the tank kit. I know when I got mine it had a wood base that you mount everything on. The new ones have a plastic base...


J2 ... do you remember which Tamiya kit that was?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The smallest gear boxes came in their 1960s 1/48 tanks. But overall Tamiya hasn't sold motorized tanks since the 80s.

I would recommend the cheap Zhengdefu or Mini Hobby 1/48 kits. They have a bit more compact gear boxes and battery boxes, etc.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Tim Nolan said:


> Man you did a great job on this thing! I wish mine would show up soon from TVCultman! I wonder what's takin' so long?!!!!


I feel your pain. I'm here in Florida waiting for word that my Chariot is on its way to me. Once I get the word I should have it in two days.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> The smallest gear boxes came in their 1960s 1/48 tanks. But overall Tamiya hasn't sold motorized tanks since the 80s.
> 
> I would recommend the cheap Zhengdefu or Mini Hobby 1/48 kits. They have a bit more compact gear boxes and battery boxes, etc.


DJ and Everyone,

For motorizing the Chariot ... does anyone remember about 5 or 6 years ago, about Christmas, Radio Shack (Tandy) sold some miniture R/C Tanks?

I bought one for my son ... and it's still floating around here somewhere ...

As well as I remember these tanks were 1/72 scale! They came with a recharging base that was a diorama ...

I remember that the motors really had alot of torque to them, but the run time was less than 30 minutes.

Does anyone remember who made them?

Dan


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I picked up the tanks at walmart a few years ago.. the treads roted off them in about 6 months, and I could never locate the company online, so I think it was one of those "generic" manufacturers, that sticks a store brand label on their products.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dragon sold some 1/72 RC tanks. They were RC versions of their M1 and Tiger I tanks.


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

beatlepaul;

What did you use for the luggage straps? They look good.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Just checked out your build again... :thumbsup: I really like the whole luggage area. A Most Excelent Job mate. :wave:


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Dragon sold some 1/72 RC tanks. They were RC versions of their M1 and Tiger I tanks.


Ok Guys ... EUREKA!!!

Here's the address for the Micro X Tech R/C Tanks ...

http://www.dragonmodelsusa.com/dmlusa/prodmidh.asp?tlcode=DRC

Many Thank to DJnick66 for reminding me of the Brand Name.

Dan


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

john_trek said:


> beatlepaul;
> 
> What did you use for the luggage straps? They look good.


 

Thank you Sir.

The best way to replicate the scale correctly is to use Masking Tape Cut into strips:thumbsup:

I then Painted them Silver. I attached the straps using White Glue(Sobo).


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

AJ-1701 said:


> I just googled it and it's even available here in Australia too... :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks for the heads up on it.



I was in the hobby shop today planning to pick up some of the BMF amongs other things for my Chariot, but the guy in the shop showed me something called Micro Metal Foil adhesive.
It's made by MicroScale Industries and I suspect it's nothing but enhanced white (PVA) glue.
Anyway, you brush it on to dull side of regular tin foil, wait a few minutes for it to lose it's milky colour and then lay it down and burnish as you would BMF.
I tried it on a scrap piece of plastic and it worked beautifully - at least as well as BMF and at a third of the price.

Hope this helps and oh, yeah - Hi!
Long time lurker and I've been around on and off since 1997.

Cheers,

Bruce :wave:


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

The link is http://www.microscale.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=MI-8&Category_Code=FINPROD&Product_Count=7 by the way...

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

any chance anyone has regular white glue, and can try it out to see if in fact it's the same thing as this?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

BruceDownunder said:


> I was in the hobby shop today planning to pick up some of the BMF amongs other things for my Chariot, but the guy in the shop showed me something called Micro Metal Foil adhesive.
> It's made by MicroScale Industries and I suspect it's nothing but enhanced white (PVA) glue.
> Anyway, you brush it on to dull side of regular tin foil, wait a few minutes for it to lose it's milky colour and then lay it down and burnish as you would BMF.
> I tried it on a scrap piece of plastic and it worked beautifully - at least as well as BMF and at a third of the price.
> ...


G'day Bruce.

Sounds like the deal though I have already ordered the masks and vinyl thru Steve @ CultTVmans that Lou did. But I still my try my local hobby shop for a bottle for future builds though. Thanks for the heads up on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Micro Scale foil adhesive is NOT white glue, or at least not the same as white glue. Its more like a water based contact cement. It gets VERY sticky. You don't want to get ANY on the outside of the foil, on the model, or on your hands.


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

Not if you can help it, anyway.
But if you do, it can be cleaned up with water or at worst, acrylic paint thinner.

Cheers,

Bruce


----------

